# Landscape fabric as substrate divider



## Fisheye

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone knows if black landscape fabric is inert and therefore safe.

I've siliconed lava rock to the bottom of the tank for a slightly raised planted area-the front part of the tank will be pool filter sand. I need some way to create a barrier so that the plant substrate won't sneak in the gaps in between the rocks and mix with the sand. 

The rocks don't form a straight line so whatever I use needs to be flexible.

Would love to hear any ideas!

J


----------



## Cichlidrookie

*Plastic Knitting Mesh*

Not sure if this will work because I am not sure how big or small your plant substrate is but this might work.

You can get these from Michaels in almost any colour. I know it is aquarium safe because I have used it as a divider before to separate fish.

It is pretty stiff but still flexible so you can manipulate it into place.

Google it to see what it looks like.

Good luck


----------



## Reis

Go to/call plastic world and order a piece of acrylic (any colour) so you can do a piece that 36 inch wide by like 2 inch tall. It'll keep the sand separated and also won't allow for plant roots to pass through as its solid. Cheers


----------



## default

Don't use landscape fabric, I've stayed away from that even in Paludarium or Terrarium builds, they normally break down, and I don't like having so much material breaking down in the tank. The best for separation is using corrugated plastic, it can be easily trimmed, cut to fit, and is easy to glue.

I usually have a bunch of black strips on hand, use it for most of my projects where elevation or separation is needed, let me know if you can't find any of the black ones.


----------



## Fisheye

Thanks for the amazing input everyone-I really appreciate it.

I ended up using black craft mesh-it was tedious cutting, crimping and siliconing and isn't exactly what I want but hopefully will serve the purpose. 

Thanks for the specific info Default. I have since found out that black landscape fabric is chemically inert polyethelene but manufacturers spray something on the fabric so it comes off the roll easier. They say it dissipates after about 48 hours.

As a breather of air and drinker of water, I would rather not have some mystery chemical applied to anything to possibly spare a minor inconvenience but isn't that the world we live in.

Thanks again!!

J


----------



## planter

default said:


> Don't use landscape fabric, I've stayed away from that even in Paludarium or Terrarium builds, they normally break down, and I don't like having so much material breaking down in the tank. The best for separation is using corrugated plastic, it can be easily trimmed, cut to fit, and is easy to glue.
> 
> I usually have a bunch of black strips on hand, use it for most of my projects where elevation or separation is needed, let me know if you can't find any of the black ones.


Where did you find this stuff Lin?


----------

